# Fernwirktechnik



## Sitop (9 Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Fernwirktechnik hat?
Wir wollen eine Pumpenstation (SPS als Steuerung) in etwa 6 Km entfernung steuern und auch bei uns Visualisieren.
Was für Möglichkeiten hat man da? Eine Internet Leitung als Ansteuerung denke ich ist Sinnvoll.
Ich hoffe ihr habt da ein Paar Vorschläge.
Gruß


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 Oktober 2011)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten der Datenübertragung. Wenn Ihr Fernmeldekabel liegen habt dann bietet sich diese als Standleitung an. Sonst bietet sich die gesicherte Übertragung über einen VPN-Tunnel an, setzt DSL-Anschluss oder GPRS/UMTS vor Ort voraus.

Als Übertragungsprotokoll gäbe es dann z.B. von Siemens Sinaut ST7, oder herstellerunabhängig das genormte Fernwirkprotokoll IEC 60870-5-104.

Die Frage ist wo und wie sollen die Daten hin ? Was für eine SPS ist vor Ort ? Existiert ein SCADA-System ?


----------



## Sitop (10 Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke das sich Siemens durchsetzen wird.
Wir haben WinnCC als Leitsystem und wollen das dann damit Verknüppeln.
Also es liegt keine Standleitung, eine Idee wäre ein DSL Anschluß aber wie genau soll man das machen?
Was gibt es da von Siemens? Unterlagen kann man ja Online besorgen!
Gruß


----------



## Lars Weiß (10 Oktober 2011)

www.siemens.com/sinaut


----------



## Stanzman (10 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Sitop.
Wir verwenden bei uns auf der Kläranlage auch die TIM Baugruppen um mit unseren Pumpwerken im ganzen Stadtgebiet zu komunizieren (ca. 80 Stationen). Entweder die Verbindung kommt via DSL Leitung oder wenn das nicht möglich ist nutzen wir das GSM Netz als Verbindung.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Matze001 (10 Oktober 2011)

Oder mal bei den Jungs von Deltalogic/Insys nachschaun.

Da sind die Moros Geräte wirklich super! 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## kingmoppel (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Sitop

Hier gibt es auch außerhalb von Fernwirktechnik Lösungen.
z.B. VPN Tunnel
Siemens bietet da z.B. Scalance S612 für diesen Einsatz an.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...sc/ic/Documentsu20Brochures/SCALANCE_S_de.pdf
Hab das vor Jahren mal in Betrieb genommen sogar mit mehreren entfernten Standorten ca. 50km auseinander
Bis ich alles geschnallt hatte war so ca. 1 Woche rum seitdem läuft das 1a 
Und du sparst dir irgendeine Kopplungs SPS (Fernwirkprotokoll/S7)
Evtl. hat Deltalogic so etwas auch im Portfolio würde ich dir dann emphelen da ich den Support nur empfehlen kann mit siemens habe ich mich damals ziemlich rumgeärgert.

gruß Kingmoppel


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Oktober 2011)

kingmoppel schrieb:


> Hallo Sitop
> 
> Hier gibt es auch außerhalb von Fernwirktechnik Lösungen.
> z.B. VPN Tunnel
> ...



Ein VPN-Tunnel ist nicht pauschal eine Lösung "außerhalb" von einer Fernwirklösung, ganz im gegenteil. In der Regel läuft eine Fernwirkverbindung durch das Internet über einen solchen.

Recht hast du in sofern, das über einen VPN-Tunnel auch Daten über z.B. eine native TCP-Verbindung getauscht werden können, der Einsatz eines Fernwirkprotokolls ist nicht zwingend notwendig - es kommt halt auf die Anforderung an.


----------



## Matze001 (11 Oktober 2011)

Die von mir erwähnten Geräte sind Fernwirkrouter welche einen VPN-Tunnel aufbauen!

Wenn man nur ein paar E/As hat, könnte man sich auch mal die Wago ToPass-Module anschauen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Die von mir erwähnten Geräte sind Fernwirkrouter welche einen VPN-Tunnel aufbauen!



Hallo,

die oben genannten Router (auch ewon, mbNET usw.) würde ich 
nicht als Fernwirkrouter bezeichnen - diese Geräte verbinden nur 
Geräte und Netzwerke sicher über Internet, unabhängig von der
Anwendung.

Fernwirken ist mehr: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fernwirken


----------



## Matze001 (12 Oktober 2011)

OK die Wortwahl war unpraktisch 

Mir ist bewusst was Fernwirken ist, hatte damit recht lang zu tun.
Das ich nun nur noch Fernwartung betreibe vernebelt meinen Wortschatz ein wenig 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Sitop (16 Oktober 2011)

Halllo.
Sorry das ich mich so spät zurück melde. War im Krankenhaus.
Also ich danke euch schon einmal,werde mal beid deltalogic vorbeischauen und mehr in erfahrung bringen wieviel die Firma ausgeben will.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten-
Gruß


----------

